# sweet potato peels fed to pigs?



## dylanM (May 25, 2010)

I have 2 5 gallon buckets stuffed full of the peels of sweet potatos left from canning sweet potatos.Can i feed them to the pigs?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

>>> I have 2 5 gallon buckets stuffed full of the peels of sweet potatos left from canning sweet potatos.Can i feed them to the pigs?


I don't peel ANY potatoes, red or white, for ANY recipe. I scrub them with a brush under the tap water. I poke them a few times with the tip of a knife if they're going to be baked, cut them up to cook for mashed, potato salad, whatever, but that's it.

Forget the pigs -- those are MY goodies! -LOL-


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

Why not?
I throw potato peelings out to my pigs, along with many other garden veggies.....
My pigs really love ripe tomato too 
This fall, I anticipate getting a lot of free carrots and potato from the "marsh" that are too big or small to be sold.....


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

They are fine. Several studies have been done on the feeding of sweet potatoes and its foliage. Although not good as a sole or majority feed, it's not toxic and can add some fiber to their diet.


----------



## diehard47 (Apr 24, 2005)

When I raised pigs I would dump them a pile of sweet potatoes enough to last them a week. They luved them and would actually try to get into the bin before I could dump it.


----------



## dylanM (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. That was what i was worryed about was if they were toxic.
They were starting to ? ferment? so i gave them to the chickens. So far all 44 hens are still alive & no one was staggering.

PotBelly Pigs from Rohr farms on the marsh? Mercy I think i am only 5 minutes from you. I went to USV for 10 years . Picked rocks ,weeded bean fields ,detassled corn for many summers in that muck dirt.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Drunk chickens? That would be cool.

I can see them sitting back, smoking cigars, playing poker...


----------



## rcornish (Apr 4, 2005)

Can't say about sweet potatoes, but I know when I had pigs I had got a deal where I bought a ton of white potatoes that were at a shelf life date or something like that. My pigs at about 50 lbs of potatoes everyday in addition to normal feed and grazing. They loved the extra and looked forward to when I would dump those in the pastures.


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

dylanM said:


> Thanks for the replys. That was what i was worryed about was if they were toxic.
> They were starting to ? ferment? so i gave them to the chickens. So far all 44 hens are still alive & no one was staggering.
> 
> PotBelly Pigs from Rohr farms on the marsh? Mercy I think i am only 5 minutes from you. I went to USV for 10 years . Picked rocks ,weeded bean fields ,detassled corn for many summers in that muck dirt.


Yep.
I'm just outside the Alger city limits.
I, too went to Upper.
And yes, you too can get free veggies after they sort.....
In the past, I have taken burlap bags, and filled them full, out of their giant piles...
Warm Regards
Greg


----------

